# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirësevini në Elbasan - 2008

## BaBa

*Pershendetje, nga Sofra ma E amel qe quhet Elbasan.


Ju  uroj tja kaloni sa ma mir ne Sofren tone,bujrum kujt i hahet kujt i pihet o Patrriota, dhe mysafire jeni te mirpritur ne kete Sofer te zjarrte 


ajd shendet e pare te gjithve, nje got me funde per shendetin tuaj e te sofres tone Elbasanse* 



Respekt BaB-ELBaSaNi.

----------


## Marijuana85

Pershendetje Sofra Elbasanit  , ju uroj nje dite te mbare  :buzeqeshje: 
kiss

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Pershendetje  :shkelje syri: 
Ckemi babe 

Urime per rihapjen e Temes per Sofren tone  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BaBa

> marjuana85 : Pershendetje Sofra Elbasanit , ju uroj nje dite te mbare  
> kiss


Mir se na erdhe yllo si te kam mir ke qen me shendete, ja kalofsh mir ne sofren ton puq (:








> Pershendetje 
> Ckemi babe 
> 
> Urime per rihapjen e Temes per Sofren tone


mir biro , ca ke ba ti mir tkam ca thojn punet ane nga lagja shtyhet nai cik se na ka marr malli re aman lool

po e kemi per detyrim  ta hapim sofren , se po se hapem ne, vjen milanistja el me vrap na rref o ba e eger  goca babes se doli milan X  ahahahahah LOOL


PS: o biro te fala lagjes ane re (: qerasi se paga baba thuj :Pppppp


ajd shnet tgjithve ja kalofshit sa ma mire (:

----------


## BaBa

*Pershendetje o patrriota ca keni ba mir ju kam ajd shnet e pare,
 bafshit qef ju pershendes me kete kangen* 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urJjKu66-9M

----------


## KaLajsi

Respekte patriota ca keni ba spaska ardh te paraqisi forcen ajo era liri belegia ktu 
ika para se me ardh se kush e ngjon ate llapazanen kur te vij  :ngerdheshje: 

Kalofshi mir patriota .

----------


## offspring

respekte sofra
a ka nonji ballakume mer se shkon shum mas barit
respekte baba ene un po e pi ket treshin per ty
hahahahahha

----------


## King_Arthur

*Pershendetje patriote e patriote !!!

Urime babe per temen na ka marre malli na ke tha syte mer duku nje here ketej nga shqiperia 

Bujrum te gjitheve ne sofren me te embel te shqiperise .*

----------


## BaBa

*Pershendetje sofra jon e dashur, Ckemi o Patrriota mir ja  kaloni  (:*




> respekte sofra
> a ka nonji ballakume mer se shkon shum mas barit
> respekte baba ene un po e pi ket treshin per ty
> hahahahahha



*ahahahah  te baft mir re po vetem pi ti udhe ene kne ate treshen se kam ja  2 jav pa pir na ka marr malli me e tymos icik* 






> *Pershendetje patriote e patriote !!!
> 
> Urime babe per temen na ka marre malli na ke tha syte mer duku nje here ketej nga shqiperia 
> 
> Bujrum te gjitheve ne sofren me te embel te shqiperise .*


*ckemi kingu arthur mir tka byrazeri ty, po skam ba akoma dokumentat re me ca te vi loool dhe po erdha dihet qe sdo luaj ma nga elbasani 


ajd gzuar kingu ja kalofsh mir te fala lagjes ane (:




PS: ku jan vajzat re se  pa vajza duket sofra sikur ska meze spo shtyhet rakia that LOOL


shnet e pare tgjithve (:*

----------


## [Perla]

Prsh Elbasani ! 

Ta gezoni sofren e re ! Uroj tja kaloni sa me mire !

----------


## BaBa

> Prsh Elbasani ! 
> 
> Ta gezoni sofren e re ! Uroj tja kaloni sa me mire !


*Mir se na ke ardh perla, ja kalofsh per qef tat rri si shpin tate (:


Mir mjesi o patrriota , ca keni ba ju mir mu gdhit sot ajde pim nai kafe se spo shtyhet vetem 

shnet tgjitve ja kalofshit sa ma mire*

----------


## milanistja_el

Mrama e mirese ju gjeta patriota. Si ju kam? E gezofshim sofren e re, aheng e qejf pacim gjithmone.




> po e kemi per detyrim  ta hapim sofren , se po se hapem ne, vjen milanistja el me vrap na rref o ba e eger  goca babes se doli milan X  ahahahahah LOOL
> 
> PS: o biro te fala lagjes ane re (: qerasi se paga baba thuj :Pppppp
> 
> 
> ajd shnet tgjithve ja kalofshit sa ma mire (:



BaBa po ti pse e hape sofren re po festoje pse barazoi interi???? Doja ta maje men ate moment?  :ngerdheshje: 

/me i slaps te gjithe me nga i shishe birre se kam fitu lloto  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Mir se ju gjeta elbasani  , te ma gezoni sofren .......

----------


## land

dolem iher kte,t'shofim ça bojn kto elbasansit,keni raki t'bome vet ju re,apo vetem nga ajo e fabrikes qe ta shpif!
ajt gzushem sofra,gzushem ne ti bab qe ke hap temen.........pi içik lol,se nuk shtyhet jeta pa pi.ene sa ma shum donne

----------


## R3nato

Mjesi Elbasani.Si ju kam !!!

----------


## BaBa

Pershendetje Sofra (:





> Mrama e mirese ju gjeta patriota. Si ju kam? E gezofshim sofren e re, aheng e qejf pacim gjithmone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaBa po ti pse e hape sofren re po festoje pse barazoi interi???? Doja ta maje men ate moment? 
> 
> .me i slaps te gjithe me nga i shishe birre se kam fitu lloto



mir se erdhe milanistja , po ckemi ca ke ba ti mir tkam hume fare  :ngerdheshje:  kur bahem un i gjall ti nga je :PP  apo tka lan milani pa gjume nsy :Ppppp




> dolem iher kte,t'shofim ça bojn kto elbasansit,keni raki t'bome vet ju re,apo vetem nga ajo e fabrikes qe ta shpif!
> ajt gzushem sofra,gzushem ne ti bab qe ke hap temen.........pi içik lol,se nuk shtyhet jeta pa pi.ene sa ma shum donne


Mir se erdhe diocleziano,
raki fabrike, ska ktu po deshe na kte teken e bmw dhe mos u ni shum se ktu plas dollia e tkqen baba LOOL a ke forca me majt dollira ? :PP





> Mir se ju gjeta elbasani  , te ma gezoni sofren .......



Mir se na ke ardh yllo , ja kalofsh si shpin tate ketu po tqeras baba me nje teke ponc LOOL



PS: _Kingu^Tirones_  mir se na erdhe byrazero ajde gezuar me funde per ty bafsh qef (:




shnet e pare tgjithve ja kalofshit sa ma mire (:

----------


## milanistja_el

> mir se erdhe milanistja , po ckemi ca ke ba ti mir tkam hume fare  kur bahem un i gjall ti nga je :PP  apo tka lan milani pa gjume nsy :Ppppp


LooooL BaBa ja re ime jemi te dy online. Si ma ke kaluar ti? Me shnet e pare mire nje here? Ka po bahesh? Ke  zane noi peme me noi kaush fara re? Palmen mire e kishe se dje bana i xhiro anej, te ban te fala  :perqeshje: 
Sa per gjumin ma ka vjedh tjeter njeri jo Milani po nje Milanist  :perqeshje: 

Te pershendes yllo e mos e maro gjithe rakine se na duhet, do na vine miq per vizite per shpine e re (:

----------


## drague

pse jeni kaq te omel ju elbasonllit.psh. te gjitheve

----------


## milanistja_el

drague mirese erdhe ne sofer. S'jemi te amel jo, jemi duke ba ballakumet dhe te terheq era jo ne, me perjashtim te BaBa se eshte i amel fort po t'i rrish afer bahesh me diabet  :perqeshje: .

----------


## BaBa

> LooooL BaBa ja re ime jemi te dy online. Si ma ke kaluar ti? Me shnet e pare mire nje here? Ka po bahesh? Ke  zane noi peme me noi kaush fara re? Palmen mire e kishe se dje bana i xhiro anej, te ban te fala 
> Sa per gjumin ma ka vjedh tjeter njeri jo Milani po nje Milanist 
> 
> Te pershendes yllo e mos e maro gjithe rakine se na duhet, do na vine miq per vizite per shpine e re (:



ahahah me shendet top kam qen si kokrra molles po me kto paret jam ne hasmeri LOOOOOL

un bahem kte me i cep ishulli nga greqia yllo, hic mir rehat si per her  ja kalon nai her keq baba si ja kaloj ne elbasan ja kaloj dhe kne mduket vetja sikur jam shqipri se ktu pavarsisht se eshte greqi por po bahet si shqiperia dyt vetem shqiptar ka ngado qe shkel (:


mir ishte palma he ma puth fort s eme zor e kena :PPpp

jo kam dhe i gjys bidoni raki yllo, se mas nje jave ka per te me sjell kushoja prap raki puro elbasani (:


dhe ti ja kalofsh mir ajde ndasem , mua mos me fto se nuk vi dot LOOL





> pse jeni kaq te omel ju elbasonllit.psh. te gjitheve



po rrac e amel i bajm tgjith per vete ne re (:


ja mir se na ke ardh drague bafsh qef tqeras me nje teke, se me dopje sdihet se si tmer rakia ty LOOL

----------

